

Port of Dallas - _mayo
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/port-of-dallas/

======
hrayr
I heard this last night. What I took away from it is this: if you're too slow
to a market that's always changing, you will fail miserably. It took Dallas
more than 100 years to "try" and build a port -- 300 miles away from the gulf
-- so that they can move goods via the water. Before they finished, they had
an airport that could do the job much more efficiently. Not only did they not
build the port, but they also left a lot of damage behind.

Lesson is if you want to jump into a market, you either aim ahead of it, or
you do it very quickly and try to change with it. No market stays idly by
waiting for you to catch up.

Second lesson is, failures will be forgotten to the world, successes will be
celebrated.

